# Jerome Moiso is a raptor...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

can you guys give me your insight on him


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

That is disappointing. He has a lot of potential, but is still raw. He is a good shot blocker and pretty good rebounder. He needs to work on blocking out on the rebounds. He is foul prone, but can be exciting. If he devotes himself again, he should continue to improve. I guess with the drafting of West, he did not feel he would get enough PT here.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

sad loss for the hornets


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

do you think he can develop into a very nice C?


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Showed flashes of his potential in the playoffs. Bad news for Hornets fans (like myself). However, I'm pretty happy with re-signing P.J. Brown, and having David West and Tractor Traylor as back-ups for the four spot.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

All i know (and remember) about Moiso is that he's really athletic and is a really good shot-blocker.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

No way Moiso turns into a top C, he is a PF definately.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> do you think he can develop into a very nice C?


No, he does not have the body to play C full time. He could do some spot duty, but that is it. If he could play C, he would have gotten much more PT in N.O. and would have stayed.


----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

if he can get minutes moiso can mould into a good player... which is unlikely in the raps... nice pick up for the raps


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> can you guys give me your insight on him


Moiso could be a very very good player. He is quick, and can play the 3,4 and 5. He is a good shot blocker due to his athleticism. He is very raw especially for playing two years in college. He has all of the tools but his desire doesn't seem to be there. He is also somewhat injury prone.


----------

